# Toby Joins the Senior Group



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My little energizer bunny Toby, aka Tobynator, turned 7 today.  It seems like yesterday when he was upturning rugs, doing zoomies and playing havoc with everything in our house...oh wait, it was actually yesterday!  According to our veterinarian, Toby is officially a senior at age 7. He's already on a senior exam protocol, even though he acts like he's 2 years old on most days! 

Happy Birthday my little crazy bundle of energy! Thanks for teaching us to put our valuables out of your reach and thanks for being our little love munchkin when you aren't busy terrorizing the floor rugs or the squirrels on the property. We love you! :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Toby. One day doesn't change who you are. You just keep on terrorizing your Mom. And Penny will join you in terrorizing the squirrels!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OOPS... I didn't see this before so he has another bd thread going on. Oh well, can there ever be too much golden partying????

Another happy bd buddy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY"* may you have many, many more!!

Enjoy your special day (((HUGS & KISSES from NJ)))


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No, no, no, no, no ! He is not a "Senior", he is in the prime of his life and acting that way too. Phooey to what you Vet says, he has at least 3 more years to come here. Happy Birthday sweet boy, now go tell your Momma you are NOT old !!! XXXOOO


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

He does not sound like a senior. I recall it is only a number. Cheers ! Here is to terrorized squirrels and swiped valuables !


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Toby!! You're as young as you feel so it sounds like you are 2 yo. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Toby!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one of the propaganda things in my vets office says that "senior is decided on an individual basis, not by age".
Toby is NOT a senior!
Happy birthday!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Yappy Birthday, Toby! I hope you have a pawty tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby had a fabulous day today! His Dad arrived home from a flight around 10 a.m. and he had a great time greeting him. He then opened his gifts--a ball and a nylabone. He spent good quality time with each one, then it was off to drop the car off at Goodyear (it needed a new battery and was jump started to get there), then walking over to the vet's office to pick up some Allerderm Spot On, before walking home. He got lots of attention at the vets with lots of congrats for his special day. Then after a nap he got to walk back to Goodyear to pick up the car. When he got back home he terrorized his nemesis--the squirrels, then had a nice dinner. He upturned some rugs, tried to do a line dance with me and forgot his good house manners every once in a while. Good times! He got a lot of treats and a Peanut Butter Kong too! He's napping now in preparation for Meal 3 in a few hours. He's trying to put on a few pounds and gets an extra small meal before bed. He thanks everyone for their well wishes.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!! May you be forever young at heart and terrorize those pesky squirrels :smooch:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley did not forget his little brother's birthday....this morning Toby found a slightly dirty tennis ball right after we started the morning walk. We walked 3.5 miles and that ball stayed in his mouth the entire time, through pooping and going past barky dogs! I think we found our new pacifier for Toby while walking because it certainly kept him from annoying behaviors of barking and sniffing every single tree and telephone pole!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good boy Barkley. Maybe the tennis ball will keep Toby from grabbing his special treats on your walks too?

I'm glad he and you two had a good day. Happy birthday +1 toby.:smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday - but senior at 7? Bah! Not a chance, I bet.


----------

